# What Choke is it?



## grndhunt10 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a Stevens Model 77D 12gauge pump. It doesn't say what size the choke is, but it does have two * * on the barrel. Also, what's the value of these guns ? It's in Fair shape, mechanically sound.


----------



## Bounty Hunter (Feb 21, 2009)

I see everything except a "77D" .... Maybe someone else can identify the "D" version.


STEVENS DATE CODE
Collectors will find a date code stamped on every double-barrel
shotgun in the Stevens brands produced between March 1949
and December 1968. Usually, it is behind the hinge pin or
ahead of the trigger guard on the bottom of the frame. It will appear
as a small circle containing a number and letter. The letters correspond to the years shown in the following table.
Significance of the numbers is not known.


DATE CODES
A-1949 B-1950 C-1951 D-1952
E-1953 F-1954 G-1955 H-1956
I-1957 J-1958 K-1959 L-1960
M-1961 N-1962 P-1963 R-1964
S-1965 T-1966 U-1967 V-1968
W-1969 X-1970



STEVENS BOLT-ACTION SHOTGUNS
The Stevens Company produced a number of bolt-action shotguns
that are either single-shot or repeaters. They are chambered
for the 20 gauge or .410 and are blued, with walnut
stocks. The values for these utility-grade shotguns are similar.

Model 237—Single-Shot Model 39—Tube Magazine

Model 258—Clip Fed Model 58—Clip Fed

Model 37—Single-Shot Model 59—Tube Magazine

Model 38—Clip Fed

Model 58

Model 59

Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
125 100 75 50 35

STEVENS SLIDE-ACTION UTILITY-GRADE
SHOTGUNS
The J. Stevens Arms Company also produced a series of utility-
grade slide-action shotguns. They are chambered for various
gauges with various barrel lengths and chokes. The
finishes are blued, with walnut stocks. The values are similar,
and are listed for reference purposes are listed.

Model 67 Model 77-AC Model 520 Model 621

Model 67-VR Model 77-M Model 522 Model 820

Model 77 Model 77-SC Model 620

Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
225 150 125 100 75

Model 620 U.S. Marked Trench Gun
Courtesy Richard M. Kumor Sr.
Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
1200 975 600 — —
NOTE: Add $150 for bayonet.

Model 124
This is a manually-operated bolt action shotgun chambered for
12 gauge. It has a 28" barrel with various chokes, is blued, and
has a brown plastic Tenite stock. Ann odd duck: it looks like a
semi-auto and is often mistaken for such.
Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
225 175 75 65 50

Model 67
This is a slide-action shotgun chambered for 12 and 20 gauge,
as well as .410. It has 3" chambers. It is offered with various
length barrels and choke tubes with a 5-shot tube magazine. It
features a steel receiver and is blued, with a walnut stock. It
was discontinued in 1989.
Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
250 175 150 100 75

Model 675
This is a slide-action shotgun chambered for 12 gauge with a
24" vent rib barrel with iron sights. The finish is blued, with a
hardwood stock and recoil pad. It was manufactured in 1987
and 1988.
Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
275 240 200 150 100

Model 69-RXL
This is a matte-finished riot version of the Model 67 series
slide-action shotgun. It has an 18.25" cylinder-bore barrel and
is furnished with a recoil pad. It was discontinued in 1989.
Exc. V.G. Good Fair Poor
250 175 150 100 75


----------



## fi8shmasty (Feb 22, 2009)

* Full
** Modified
*** Improved Cylinder


----------

